# Blizzard Sues Michael Donnelly Over his WoW Glider Bot



## malware (Mar 29, 2008)

Blizzard is suing Michael Donnelly, the creator of the MMO Glider program, which performs key tasks in the game automatically, such as fighting and other game actions. Both sides have submitted legal summaries to the US District Court in Arizona. Blizzard says Glide is a software bot which infringes the company's copyright and potentially damages the game. In its legal submission to the court last week, the firm said: "Blizzard's designs expectations are frustrated, and resources are allocated unevenly, when bots are introduced into the WoW universe, because bots spend far more time in-game than an ordinary player would and consume resources the entire time." Blizzard argued that Michael Donnelly's tool also infringed the End User License Agreement that all parties have to adhere to when playing the game. As result Blizzard wants Michael Donnelly to stop selling Glider and return all profits that he made from its sales. More than 100,000 copies of the tool have been sold for the time being. Mr Donnelly says his tool does not infringe Blizzard's copyright because no "copy" of the Warcraft game client software is ever made. The two parties are now awaiting a summary judgement in the case.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## driver66 (Mar 29, 2008)

His tool does not infringe on the TOS ,the end-game users do:shadedshu /fail blizzard


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope Blizz wins. I hate people who bot.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 29, 2008)

blizzard will fail. its obvious. it doesn't infrigne copyright and doesn't damage the game and you cant sue someone cause they found a way to play the game automatically.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 29, 2008)

Also sorry to say they have been trying to sue him for years not new news, yet they just keep renaminig the charges/lawsuit to try something else.


----------



## driver66 (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I hope Blizz wins. I hate people who bot.



Hate me then  I make very good money from it


----------



## Fhgwghads (Mar 29, 2008)

Glider was a kick-ass program, left it on in this certain part of shadowmoon valley every night, I would wake up with a couple hundred gold and a full bag every day. Was one of the first peeps to get my flying mount on ma server, good times


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

they will probably settle it before it goes to court


----------



## Steevo (Mar 29, 2008)

Not that I play or would play WOW but this is crap that you play auto, your account should be banned, as it makes it unfair for those who play when they have time get killed or kicked around by peeps doing this. This is no better than having wall hacks or the like in CS or shield hacks in Halo, both make the game unplayable with certain servers/people, and killed Halo online.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah makes the game unfair


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, only people with absolutely no life at all should have the highest ranking characters!
^sarcasm


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

i hope blizzard fails...this guy may ruin the game experiance to the characters his comes in contact with but WoW ruins lives.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

wow hasent ruind any more lives than any of the other big mmo


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 29, 2008)

Automatically play the game, good stuff. Just pay $50 have an algorithm in action pissing people off. Good fun. /sarcasm

I mean, I will admit that the experience is a little ridiculous (I've been playing on and off for 6 months or so and still haven't hit lvl 60), but I would wager I get more enjoyment than many out of the game because I actually play it and am not just simply trying to lvl up. A good MMORPG isn't about just gaining a bunch of levels so you can have everyone look at your gear in awe (and pity), its an immersive experience. Wow doesn't accomplish this fully, but they are on the right track. But crap like this can mess it up.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 29, 2008)

South Park showed it best 

Except it's even more lame than that. :shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> wow hasent ruind any more lives than any of the other big mmo



this is true thats why i hate online games...closest i get to online gaming is playing a round of ut3 with the guys on here.


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 29, 2008)

The way I see it (like most of you guys actually):

1. Blizzard is not breaking any laws/agreements even thought WoW can cause addiction and can lead to breakups and lack of social interaction!
2. Michael Donnelly is not braking any laws/agreements with his program. It might be cheating, but he's not to blame.

That is why I think only users are to blame for using it!


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 29, 2008)

ShinyG said:


> That is why I think only users are to blame for using it!



True, and its not mmorpgs that ruin lives, its the people who don't use in moderation that do.


----------



## AddSub (Mar 29, 2008)

Great news. Permanently banning individuals who use such applications and taking legal action against the ones who make them is a great idea. Third party automation "tools" have ruined or helped ruin more than one MMOG. Asheron's Call being one of them.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2008)

The whole ordeal is stupid. If Blizzard made the bot program and was selling it and making cash, they wouldnt be pissed. However...that is another story...


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 29, 2008)

driver66 said:


> His tool does not infringe on the TOS ,the end-game users do:shadedshu /fail blizzard



So cigarette companies can't be sued for selling products that cause cancer because it's the customers choice to smoke?

Blizzard will probably win this.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> blizzard will fail. its obvious. it doesn't infrigne copyright and doesn't damage the game and you cant sue someone cause they found a way to play the game automatically.



How does it not damage the game? I'm not certain exactly but what it does, but I guess it can be used to level, grind, farm items? The reason I quit WoW the two times I played it because it felt like the game had no sense of accomplishment compared to some other MMOs I played, where there was harder amount of work and you could be proud in a nerdy sense. This makes what legit players are doing even more meaningless.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 30, 2008)

utterly pointless addon/mod/bot whichever u prefer ,waking up to find a bag of gold for u ? i mean wat is the point ?  it wasnt even you that did it lol
some achievement that is.

should ban any prog like this in any game imo ,ruins it for every1 inc the person using it as it isnt his hard work thats got u there.
no point playing it if ur gonna let the pc do it for u lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

gold bots= richer people who didn't have to work for it(quicker and easier) = higher auction prices and higher auction prices = more bots...its a cycle


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> this is true thats why i hate online games...closest i get to online gaming is playing a round of ut3 with the guys on here.



i love online games....but some stupid people can distinguish between reality and a game


----------



## pt (Mar 30, 2008)

bots are quite helpfull to noobs in eve, specially mining bots, they have a bunch of ships dropping ore into a can that i'm stealing


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol Eve Is A Little Different Though...if I Remember Correctly You Could Lever You Character To Progress Whilst You Log Off


----------



## Kreij (Mar 30, 2008)

It's not about whether this person's bot ruin the game. It's about whether this person broke the law by creating and selling his software.

If not, he should walk. If he did, he should pay.

Your, or anyone elses gaming experience has nothing to do with it.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats what i was using to bot... until i got banned


----------



## pt (Mar 30, 2008)

azazel said:


> Lol Eve Is A Little Different Though...if I Remember Correctly You Could Lever You Character To Progress Whilst You Log Off



yes, but u could also use scripts to auto-mine while u logged off, the programms are just not fast enough to shoot u in the ass as soon as u steal them


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 30, 2008)

i know a lineage 2 server where its legal to use bot's and its great


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> i know a lineage 2 server where its legal to use bot's and its great



lineage 2 dont allow you to use bots...but the ncsoft don't care cos most l2 players use bots...if they banned people for using bots no one would play


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

Kreij said:


> It's not about whether this person's bot ruin the game. It's about whether this person broke the law by creating and selling his software.
> 
> If not, he should walk. If he did, he should pay.
> 
> Your, or anyone elses gaming experience has nothing to do with it.



using bots is illegal in WoW and will get you banned


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2008)

azazel said:


> using bots is illegal in WoW and will get you banned



BOTS?  Heck, I've seen people complain of bans because they used scripts.  I thought that was a bit based on using them for macro functions of your character, etc.   

But the Glider Bot has been out for a long time now.  Many have been banned for using it and made some lame excuse to vent in the forums.  That's how I come to know about it.  Back then most pointed fingers, laughed then the threads would just die.

In any case the Terms of Use appears to be violated and could lead to civil suit even if no criminal action can be proven.  IMO all Blizzard has to do is show that this bot caused harm to the Wow environment or something alone those lines IMO.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i hope blizzard fails...this guy may ruin the game experiance to the characters his comes in contact with but WoW ruins lives.



  ^One guy read my mind.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 30, 2008)

although i dont even play wow, i hope blizzard win this case. hacks, bots, etc. are so annoying. seeing them everyday in games i play (starcraft, counterstrike 1.6, cod4)


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 30, 2008)

Regardless of anything else, Blizzard probably will not win this one. Either way, both parties win because of the publicity....


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BOTS?  Heck, I've seen people complain of bans because they used scripts.  I thought that was a bit based on using them for macro functions of your character, etc.
> 
> But the Glider Bot has been out for a long time now.  Many have been banned for using it and made some lame excuse to vent in the forums.  That's how I come to know about it.  Back then most pointed fingers, laughed then the threads would just die.
> 
> In any case the Terms of Use appears to be violated and could lead to civil suit even if no criminal action can be proven.  IMO all Blizzard has to do is show that this bot caused harm to the Wow environment or something alone those lines IMO.



Well said. Also - dont most bots and scripts for cheating in games require the programmer to reverse engineer the game? Further violating terms of service?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 30, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Well said. Also - dont most bots and scripts for cheating in games require the programmer to reverse engineer the game? Further violating terms of service?



Yes, pretty much. Excellent point. It will be most interesting to see how this plays out......


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 30, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Regardless of anything else, Blizzard probably will not win this one. Either way, both parties win because of the publicity....



well if blizzard loses the public will know that bots arent "illegal" so they will be encouraged to buy it...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 30, 2008)

It is illegal, not only because he is creating this, not only because hes reverse engineering this, its the fact that hes making a  profit from intellectual property that he doesnt own.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 30, 2008)

In wow bots are ruining the economy. If anyone here played daoc in the past they remember how almost everyone had a bot following them around giving that player buffs, if you didn't have a bot you were at an unfair disadvantage.

Needless to say i hate bots.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> In wow bots are ruining the economy. If anyone here played daoc in the past they remember how almost everyone had a bot following them around giving that player buffs, if you didn't have a bot you were at an unfair disadvantage.
> 
> Needless to say i hate bots.



Its actually amazing as to how far the effect of botting spreads. The effects are so noticible that they did a write up in Time magazine about how the US Government is considering the taxation of revenue earned within the game. lol


----------



## XooM (Mar 30, 2008)

ATTENTION READERS OF THIS THREAD:
This lawsuit is old. really really old. a year and a half old.

Guess what it has amounted to so far? nothing.
Guess what it'll continue to amount to? nothing.
Sad that a year and a half old not-particularly-interesting lawsuit is just getting passed off as news. Oh well, free advertising for mmoglider i guess.
Move along...


As far as the illegality of mmoglider: there is effectively none. in fact, all of the illegality is on blizzard's end, due to their use of a tool known as "warden" which actively scans your RAM and potentially elsewhere to view what else is running on your computer. mmoglider in no way reverse engineers warden to subvert it; there is a bot that does that (ISXWarden) but a recent warden update broke that, and i'm not sure if it's been resolved yet. As far as how mmoglider works, it reads some information from the RAM that WoW is using in order to know where you are (it has its own x/y/z system), your health/mana/rage/energy, your target's name and stuff, and generally nearby objects (ie NPCs). From there, it essentially emulates keypresses and mouse usage and sends them to WoW. glider's avoidance of detection consists primarily of a rootkit in which it hides, and a tripwire system that lets it know if its being spied upon (basically keeps an eye on warden and makes sure to stay in the shadows)
While it'd be nice to see Blizzard get countersued for the trojan/spyware that is Warden, MDY Industries doesn't appear to be interested in doing so.

As for bots ruining the economy: not really... without them, prices would be significantly higher across the board for pretty much everything, and fluctuations would be significantly larger due to a smaller supply to the same demand.

In any case, reverse-engineering is legal. Writing software is legal. Violation of a ToS is not illegal.

And to the person that's going to reference the portion of the ToS where it says that you give permission to blizzard to snoop your computer with warden: i don't care. Clicking the accept button does not constitute a legal agreement and warden is still illegal.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2008)

XooM said:


> Violation of a ToS is not illegal.



Thank you. There is no criminal act accomplished by violating the TOS. It does allow the company to cut you off and refuse to allow you entry to their servers, it does not allow them to take you to court and sue your ass off.

Michael Donnelly just has to appear in court to win. There is no legal ground for Blizz to stand on. All it does is violate TOS, there is no copyrighted info in it's programming, it is his own work, so he can legally sell it, and if people are stupid enough to buy it, well then it's THEIR fault not his.

Circumvention of "Warden" maybe a violation of TOS, so again, NOT illegal.

This will get laughed out of court.


----------



## DanielF50 (Mar 30, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Thank you. There is no criminal act accomplished by violating the TOS. It does allow the company to cut you off and refuse to allow you entry to their servers, it does not allow them to take you to court and sue your ass off.
> 
> Michael Donnelly just has to appear in court to win. There is no legal ground for Blizz to stand on. All it does is violate TOS, there is no copyrighted info in it's programming, it is his own work, so he can legally sell it, and if people are stupid enough to buy it, well then it's THEIR fault not his.
> 
> ...



Way too true, a ToS is not a legal obligation. So breaking it, is not illegal...

People just dont understand that -.-

I hope Michael wins tbh, my friend has used this, he HAD 6 accounts (and a uber pc), he had 6 level 70's by the time he stoped using it, and has never been told to stop using it by blizzard (even though hes been reported by goodie goodies? GM's do nothing)

This lawsuit fails.

Daniel


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 30, 2008)

WoW is murder


----------



## DanielF50 (Mar 30, 2008)

Also, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25834 

Daniel


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

why is everyone blaming blizzard for making a good game...its no there fault that some players cant control themselves...WoW is as casual as any mmo can be


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 30, 2008)

Any type of "bot" in any game, unless made/provided by and used only by the server should be considered a cheat.

I have no idéa what so ever as of how the bot works. But if it works like all other "bots", then it is scanning the server to retrieve info.  This sort of sick sh*t belongs to people who's clan tag is "MPC|"....


----------



## hat (Mar 30, 2008)

Blizzard is rich, why sue somebody? To make a point?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

its to scare other botters and gold sellers..it also a form of advertisement...its a way for more people to notice them...there is always more money to make


----------



## chron (Mar 30, 2008)

WAAAA THEY WONT LET ME CHEAT WAAAA. 

Stupid ass cheaters ruin games plain and simple.  I've never played wow a day in my life, but I do hope blizzard makes this guy give his money back.  I can't believe someone is actually making a living off cheating in wow.


----------



## Judas (Mar 30, 2008)

Blizzard will lose


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2008)

chron said:


> WAAAA THEY WONT LET ME CHEAT WAAAA.
> 
> Stupid ass cheaters ruin games plain and simple.  I've never played wow a day in my life, but I do hope blizzard makes this guy give his money back.  I can't believe someone is actually making a living off cheating in wow.



Yup, have to agree here.  Thats how some of these posts come off.  Nothing is stopping Blizzard from a civil suit. Therefore, I don't see why some believe that a lack of a criminal act is sooooo important to them, .


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 30, 2008)

For those who are unable to read:



			
				BBC News said:
			
		

> Blizzard argued that Michael Donnelly's tool also *infringed the End User License Agreement* that all parties have to adhere to when playing the game.



The EULA is not the same as the ToS. The former is legally binding while the latter is not, and it's the EULA that Glider violates. Therefore, Blizzard is completely within their rights to sue Donelly.

Not only that, Glider is making money for Donelly, money that he wouldn't have if WoW did not exist. In other words, he is getting a free ride on top of all the time and money that Blizzard have invested in WoW, and in turn Blizzard gets nothing.

Finally, Glider is a bot - a program designed to allow you to cheat. Anyone who writes something like that is a dumbass; anyone who then goes and charges money for it is an absolute and utter moron.

Donnelly deserves to get beaten down, and hard - this isn't a big-guy-versus-little-guy case, it's right versus wrong, and Blizzard are in the right; not just legally, but because they're trying to eradicate a tool that allows people to cheat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2008)

I completely agree ^^


----------



## Megasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Down with Blizzard! I have a nephew that plays WoW nearly 7hrs a day & bots the rest of the time. Cheating is one thing but donating your young life to a stupid game is another. No Blizzard, no WoW - no WoW, no WoW bot. Its that simple.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 31, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Down with Blizzard! I have a nephew that plays WoW nearly 7hrs a day & bots the rest of the time. Cheating is one thing but donating your young life to a stupid game is another. No Blizzard, no WoW - no WoW, no WoW bot. Its that simple.



sorry to tell you this but that is your nephews and his parents fault...don't blame others for there mistakes


----------



## panchoman (Mar 31, 2008)

oh shit... i was scrolling and my mouse on the bli part made it look like wizzard sues and i was OMWTF


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 31, 2008)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> well if blizzard loses the public will know that bots arent "illegal" so they will be encouraged to buy it...



Whether one agrees or disagrees, what is, is. Perception is in fact reality. Both parties will emerge with a higher public awareness, which means it's a "win win". My point is not to argue what is right or wrong, only what is. I do not disagree with your statement whatsoever.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 31, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Down with Blizzard! I have a nephew that plays WoW nearly 7hrs a day & bots the rest of the time. Cheating is one thing but donating your young life to a stupid game is another. No Blizzard, no WoW - no WoW, no WoW bot. Its that simple.



I have to agree. Anything that excites me enough to spend 7 hours a day doing it non stop should be banned.

As a result I think that the government should put an immediate ban on breathing (plants included). Thats obviously the only solution to this respiratory obsession disorder.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Not that I play or would play WOW but this is crap that you play auto, your account should be banned, as it makes it unfair for those who play when they have time get killed or kicked around by peeps doing this. This is no better than having wall hacks or the like in CS or shield hacks in Halo, both make the game unplayable with certain servers/people, and killed Halo online.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## XooM (Mar 31, 2008)

bots in wow have no impact on your gameplay. if anything, they enhance it. You don't feel like grinding out 10 primal airs, but the ones on the AH are stupidly overpriced (all 5 of them anyways)? Too bad no botter on your realm is botting primal air and selling them in volume, keeping price inflation sane and having a supply. Its not like he's got good gear or really anything over you, he's just getting gold the hard way while you zoom around doing your free gold dailies. He has no unfair advantage over you; in fact, he plays like he's retarded.

And no, blizzard does NOT have a leg to stand on. If they did, they would've been done with this case one and a half years ago, when it started.


----------



## ArkanHell (Mar 31, 2008)

If blizzard wants to keep the quality of WoW they should make a stronger investment in security and monitoring the game play looking for boots and cheats.
I think that they wont be fault on maney to do that.


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 31, 2008)

XooM said:


> bots in wow have no impact on your gameplay. if anything, they enhance it. You don't feel like grinding out 10 primal airs, but the ones on the AH are stupidly overpriced (all 5 of them anyways)? Too bad no botter on your realm is botting primal air and selling them in volume, keeping price inflation sane and having a supply.



While I applaud you for thinking about the issue a bit, you have to realize your logic is a bit faulty.  Bot's don't _just_ farm items, they also create tons and tons of money in game.  

In the end, this actually has the opposite effect on prices from what you'd think, since more available money in an economy will always lead to _higher_ prices, not lower.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 31, 2008)

i dont hink enough people play mmo to understand the impact bots have


----------



## TUngsten (Mar 31, 2008)

Assimilator said:


> Finally, Glider is a bot - a program designed to allow you to cheat. Anyone who writes something like that is a dumbass; anyone who then goes and charges money for it is an absolute and utter moron.
> 
> Donnelly deserves to get beaten down, and hard - this isn't a big-guy-versus-little-guy case, it's right versus wrong, and Blizzard are in the right; not just legally, but because they're trying to eradicate a tool that allows people to cheat.



Actually, I think it's quite brilliant. With all the Chinese WOW goldfarm sweatshops that Blizzard welcomes with open arms, how can anyone complain?

I totally understand Blizzard's concerns and the relevant concerns re: the economy.

But ultimately, I think that if the game was EXCITING to play to begin with (and not the grind-tastic idiotfest it is) there would be no need for bots. As it stands, there are so many mind-numbingly repetitive tasks in the game that I can totally understand the attraction to getting up in the morning to a few hundred gold. Hell, you pay a MONTHLY fee.

The whole idea that this is "cheating" in re: to automating the required repetitive tasks in the context of WOW is stupid.


----------



## XooM (Mar 31, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> While I applaud you for thinking about the issue a bit, you have to realize your logic is a bit faulty.  Bot's don't _just_ farm items, they also create tons and tons of money in game.
> 
> In the end, this actually has the opposite effect on prices from what you'd think, since more available money in an economy will always lead to _higher_ prices, not lower.



nope; actually, bots are almost zero-sum, since 95% of the bot's gold comes from some other player buying his crap (5% comes from vendor trash, but a good chunk of that turns around and goes right back out as his repair bill). other players, on the other hand, who do quests (ie dailies), individually add hundreds and hundeds of gold the WoW economy daily 


In any case, blizzard's policy in banning botters is largely a reactive one: you get reported because you're a bad botter? you get the banstick. However, they take economic exploitation much more seriously; if a botter dumps 500 medium leather on the auctionhouse and undercuts everybody else while doing so, he will get banned/suspended for economic exploitation.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Mar 31, 2008)

chron said:


> WAAAA THEY WONT LET ME CHEAT WAAAA.
> 
> Stupid ass cheaters ruin games plain and simple.  I've never played wow a day in my life, but I do hope blizzard makes this guy give his money back.  I can't believe someone is actually making a living off cheating in wow.



Yeah I think it's funny that people are singling this guy out because its easy but the thousands in China farming gold and the thousands in the US buying from them will never get sued.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 31, 2008)

My old roommate use to use his Glider to make money instead of searching for a REAL job:shadedshu...  As if WoW wasn't bad enough for the sad people addicted, realizing there is a way to make money off of the thing is drawing more than ever.  WoW (Glider included) is going to be one of the root causes in the downfall of society....


----------



## ArkanHell (Mar 31, 2008)

The wowtrix


----------



## BlueGreen026 (May 9, 2008)

Its as simple as this :

Playing Wow occasionally to fill up your free time : Nothing wrong here; you are simply doing something fun when you have nothing else to do. Besides its better than staring at the idiot box watching coronation street or something.

Playing Wow Moderately Not To Interfere with Real Life : So you play wow a couple of hours a day and maybe 3-4 hours on the weekend days. Still no problems here; perhaps you need to find some new activities to fill up your life as well but at least you can accomplish a lot of things in wow and compete with a lot of people.

Playing Wow A lot Filling Up Most of Free time : Okay you are playing wow a bit too much maybe; you really need to get out and do fun things. If your a hardworker and work hard its not so bad.

Playing Wow, Being Unemployed for Long Periods Each Week: So you play wow Semi Hardcore and your just a tier below the most hardcore players. Its important that you are at least getting a lot of fun out of the game or its pointless; but its important to sort our your real life and make sure you spend some time looking for work, etc... You are a bit of loser really.

Playing Wow Totally Unemployed None Stop : Ok your officially a hardcore loser you play Wow all the time and you rarely ever stop. You seriously need to start doing something else and forget about this game for a while; maybe quit altogether at least for a while.

Playing Wow Using Bots and Cheat Programs : I have to say, I really have to say what the hell is the point! You obviously get no fun out of the game and there is no sense of achievement whatsoever. If you dont have time to play wow and be the best then you cant be the best just live with it; I know the hardcore players cant be compete with but thats they way it is they are losers. But you the people who ruin the game for the general populace for free stuff your never earned are the Utter Lowest of the low! I mean the whole point of wow is making progress in different area's and having fun doing it! Whats the point in just arriving at the end game?


----------

